

Filling Information Gaps: Experts - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2008/04/filling-informa.html

======
webwatch
This article reminded me of one that I read over at The Industry Standard
([http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/03/18/keep-it-simple-
be...](http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/03/18/keep-it-simple-because-vcs-
are-stupid)) - Keep it simple, because VCs are stupid. It's a really good
point that every founder should keep in mind that they know their business FAR
better than the VC they are pitching. They should enter every meeting and
discussion with that in mind.

